# Borage



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if borage is "deer-safe"? That is to say- will deer leave it alone while it is coming up and blooming? We have more deer than bees sometimes around here. One of our neighbors feeds them.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Remember it is illegal to shoot deer with a gun at night.
Spear guns make no noise.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

Deer are a big problem where I am. They eat any of my borage that is not protected by an electric fence.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I have alot of deer around me and in two years of planting a large borage patch with no fence around it they have not touched it. I did have a baby rabbit that liked to each it though. Borage has a fuzzy, kind of prickly stem and leaves that deer don't like. John


----------



## ptwat (May 1, 2008)

jrbbees said:


> Remember it is illegal to shoot deer with a gun at night.
> Spear guns make no noise.


----------



## mvan (Oct 4, 2010)

Tomato/Tobacco Hornworms love it.


----------

